# Independence Day



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Independence Day



Enjoy your liberty; it's been paid for.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2018)

Wishing all my American friends a Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 30, 2018)

Rita Hayworth...vintage hollywood...Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2018)

Let's decorate for the 4th!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2018)

Painted Rocks to hold down a Windy 4th of July Picnic!


----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2018)

Be sure to use Tempera Paint that will wash off in the rain! _(NOT Acrylic as I think that will kill the trees)_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2018)

*He who goes forth on the Fourth, with a fifth, may not come forth on the Fifth!*


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2018)

Lara those decorations are unique!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2018)

Remember running around the yard in the evening after the family picnic with sparklers? Sitting on my aunt's big front porch with my father watching the professional fireworks display, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 1, 2018)

We were never allowed to have anything that even resembled fireworks, firecrackers, etc...

Our neighbors would get a visit from relatives in Texas each year and they would bring an assortment of fireworks with them to thrill the kids on our street.

I also remember a couple of years when we rented a cottage on a local lake.  One of the permanent residents would have fireworks displays on his camp's floating dock in the middle of the lake, people would also have road flares/sparklers on their canoes and rowboats.


----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2018)

Have a Happy Independence Day! Ruff Ruff


----------



## Stormy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice memories Bea


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Independence Day to our fellow neighbours. 
You people are just the cutest, most adorable. 
Yes I remember swirling those sparklers around ... so much fun. 

Aunt Bea. When we lived in England we had Guy Fawkes  Day! ( I probably spelled that wrong but it’s late and I am not looking it up ) ok I did. :laugh: 

Anyway, It was a big bonfire that the entire neighbourhood would go to and all the fireworks would be set off in one place. My mom would make treacle toffee which is basically made from molasses and sugar. Horrible stuff for the teeth but we loved it regardless. 

Have fun  you crazy Americans and don’t drink too much


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm glad there is an America and I'm happy to be an American. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 2, 2018)

One thing for sure, pets don't like the fireworks that go off on NYE or the 4th. However, the one year we went to a fireworks display in a vacant field, in Colorado, someone had a beautiful German Shepard and a Siberian Husky there. To busy watch the fireworks show to see how the dogs acted when the "booming" started. 

*One other note:* When to a pre-4th fireworks show last night at a local church. It was free, with free parking, but the church sure made money from their food tent. Problem was...…..everyone was expecting the fireworks to go off over a small pond behind the church, where everyone was sitting. Other fireworks shows they've had were done over that pond, but not this year. When the "booming" started, it was from behind everyone. Everyone had to turn their chairs around! Then, unfortunately, the smoke from the fireworks came right over the crowd. The fireworks could be seen, but there was plenty of smoke mixed in with them. I'm sure the church will get complaints about that.


----------



## Lara (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## ronaldj (Jul 3, 2018)

don't forget to leave Capt. America milk and cookies after the fireworks...


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 3, 2018)

Happy 4th!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2018)

Lara said:


>




Look at all those yummy treats :magnify: :woohoo1:


----------



## Lara (Jul 3, 2018)

Make your own tablecloth or picnic spread. Dollar Store sells bandanas but they're probably sold out by now. Craft stores sell Bandanas too. 

For a picnic table (if there's no wind) you don't even have to sew them together. I'd take a tube of fabric glue just in case the wind picked up.


----------



## JFBev (Jul 3, 2018)

_*Party!!!*_


----------



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

*M*ae *W*est


----------



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

We're the 4th of July Picnic Clean-up Crew, at yer service. It's ruff, but somebody's gotta do it


----------

